#ubuntu-design 2012-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-07
<mhall119> anybody here know the state of wacom tablet support in Ubuntu?
<mhall119> I'm thinking of getting an Intuos 3 for my daughter
 * redttx is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-08
<sabdfl> voip seems to be failing me
<sabdfl> oww
<sabdfl> ba
<iainfarrell> baa black sheep?
<iainfarrell> :)
<thorwil> sabdfl: that alien headshrinking remark is the first time you really do sound strange ... making it recursive ;p
<sabdfl> heh
<sabdfl> lucky i cut out the part about eating babies
<wendar> News for the week.
<wendar> The new design.ubuntu.com site was praised highly at FOSDEM last weekend
<wendar> by designers
<wendar> particularly, how open it is for community collaborators
<wendar> while we're working on improving our own collaboration, it's nice to have that external perspective from designers who collaborate with other communities :)
<wendar> Also, http://openusability.org/ is looking for some help with the website
<wendar> their designer/developer/admin retired last year, so the site has drifted
<wendar> not very "usable" at the moment
<wendar> generally an interesting group
<wendar> mostly usability experts who are neither designers or developers
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-09
<htorque> hello everyone! i'd like to know whether the thunderbird toolbar will stay light or go back to dark for 12.04?
<thorwil> i wonder if long term, ubuntu/unity could become a bit like a smalltalk environment, in that you would have an explorable and modifiable-as-it-runs system.
<thorwil> with the look-and-feel implemented as policy on top of abstractions.
<thorwil> allowing to adjust pretty much everything in a lean way, without exposing lots of preferences
<nava> Hi all
<nava> I make a design for let users to choose want to have full screen with luncher or without it. where should i send it ?
<iainfarrell> hey nava have a look on the Canonical Design blog
<iainfarrell> pick someone from the team there and you can send it over :)
<nava> give me address please
<iainfarrell> nava	http://design.canonical.com/theteam/ have a look here, maybe John Lea? :)
<etneg_> kenvandine: so any feedback?
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<etneg_> hey kenvandine
<etneg_> morning
<etneg_> wow lot of feedback
<MrChrisDruif> On what etneg_ ?
<etneg_> oh gwibber logo
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, that ^_^
<kenvandine> etneg_, oh... i just noticed OMG picked it up :)
<etneg_> kenvandine: ye
<etneg_> lot oftrolling going on there
<etneg_> kenvandine: people are beginning to think the "logo" is the icon
<etneg_> i didnt do a version for the logo
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> oops correction
<kenvandine> :)
<etneg_> i didnt do a version for the icon
<etneg_> as an icon the logo would have to be brought down a bit,some elements removed
<etneg_> but thats pretty sweet, lot of feedback
<etneg_> kenvandine: based on what's going on now, do you want revisions or new concepts?
<kenvandine> etneg_, it would be nice to also include icon versions based on the logo
<etneg_> yeh i'll do that now
<kenvandine> as for revisions, if you want to update the existing concepts lets make them like 1.1 , 1.2, etc
<kenvandine> so they can gather feedback separately from the original
<etneg_> i didnt get you, sorry
<etneg_> i label it 1.1 and 1.2 and so on ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> with separate space for feedback
<kenvandine> etneg_, you can just post them right on the wiki page
<etneg_> ok
<kenvandine> so put concept 1.1 under the feedback section of concept 1 and add a heading and empty bullet line for feedback
<etneg_> ok
<MrChrisDruif> What are the differences between the logo and the icon? =/
<etneg_> well sometimes if the logo is "busy" you tone it down for the icon
<etneg_> icons are kept simpler
<etneg_> you just pull out the key elements that make up the logo for the icon and you're done
<etneg_> atleast that's what i usually do
<MrChrisDruif> True
<MrChrisDruif> But busy logo are wrong in the first place ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> However, sometimes/most of the time "logo's" include the name in a certain font
<etneg_> wordmark?
<etneg_> some use wordmarks and some dont
<etneg_> depends on the client's taste really
<MrChrisDruif> Wordmarks?
<kenvandine> i really prefer not having the name in the logo
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard once that the Dutch were experts in the use of fonts etc back in the 1900's
<etneg_> kenvandine: really?
<kenvandine> personally, i prefer logos that are recognizable without that
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<kenvandine> etneg_, like on the website we would have the name in the header next to or below the logo
<etneg_> right
<kenvandine> but the logo should represent the spirit of the app, not the name of the app
<MrChrisDruif> kenvandine; I agree
<etneg_> did you mean no text in the icon ?
<MrChrisDruif> Or company!
<kenvandine> etneg_, yeah... no text in the icon for sure
<kenvandine> but even for the logo
<etneg_> oh ok
<kenvandine> don't make the name part of the logo
<etneg_> for the icon i just toned it up a bit
<kenvandine> cool
<MrChrisDruif> kenvandine; depends on the situation I'd say
<etneg_> no text and the smiley glass faces are not visible there
<MrChrisDruif> I should reinstall this PC...or remove all the cruft from things I don't use
<kenvandine> etneg_, personally i really love concept 1
<MrChrisDruif> It's a bit slow
<etneg_> kenvandine: if you want to keep the logo without text, no issues there but just seeing a logo without a name on it is almostlike faceless
<etneg_> you know what i mean
<etneg_> if im someone who doesnt know nothing about gwibber, and im looking at a gwibber logo on some ref page along with twitter and the rest, it doesnt tell you
<kenvandine> that is why in places like the header of a website you would put the name near it, for identity purposes
<etneg_> what if someone used the gwibber logo on their page?
<etneg_> without a name you cant tell
<etneg_> you're talking about using it on the gwibber.com page which is fine
<kenvandine> in that case we should probably have a horizontal version with the name next to it
<kenvandine> and some branding guidelines
<kenvandine> for use
<etneg_> oh ye
<etneg_> i could remove the text and for those wanting to use it on their page or something, we could have one with the name on it i suppose?
<etneg_> have you seen the (RED) logo concepts?if you got the time, take a look at it
<etneg_> it's an interesting way to have people use your logo and incorporate their product logo into it wthout killing the aesthetics of the key product logo
<MrChrisDruif> etneg_; I'm not catching your drift?
<etneg_> http://www.joinred.com/red/#shopred
<etneg_> ^^
<etneg_> key product logo (RED)
<etneg_> on that page other products trying to collaborate with it
<etneg_> (CocaCola)^red. Cocacola has kept their logo there and supports red but they key element there is still the red logo because of the curved brackets
<etneg_> so if i took " MrChrisDruif " and put it in a red bracket as ( MrChrisDruif )^red, it'll instantly hit me that you're part of the red foundation
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<etneg_> nice concept eh?
<etneg_> heh
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, and IT is for/against AIDS
<etneg_> ye
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome
<etneg_> the logo belongs to U2
<etneg_> it's unlikely one of us could get away with that bracket + RED as a logo without someone suing our ass for some sort of trademark infringement
<etneg_> i bet he must have paid quite a sum to get by that, just my 2 cents assumption
<MrChrisDruif> etneg_; /s/red/blue ;-)
<etneg_> heh gl
<MrChrisDruif> jk
<etneg_> ok just uploaded 1.1 icon version
<etneg_> kenvandine: if you have another concept in mind i could do one now
<etneg_> something different to concept 1 or 2
<kenvandine> etneg_, nothing now... but if you have ideas :)
<etneg_> i do, but if you have one, i could work on that first
<etneg_> :D
<etneg_> but ok
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<SirLinux`> Hello
<kenvandine> etneg_, pong
<etneg_> kenvandine: http://i41.tinypic.com/t0rhio.png
<etneg_> didnt put it on the wiki yet, but your thoughts
<kenvandine> etneg_, sorry, i don't get the concept.  a book with a page turned?
<etneg_> ye
<kenvandine> it's nice looking, but i don't see it as being "social"
<etneg_> blogging as in writing down in a diary
<etneg_> oh the social part i didnt convey in this
<kenvandine> etneg_, sorry...  yeah concept is a bit of imho
<SirLinux`> what image size we should use for the wallpapers ?
<etneg_> kenvandine: ok
<SirLinux`> for the  Precise Pangolin wallpaper submissions
<etneg_> do you want me to modify it to add  social element
<etneg_> ?
<etneg_> or i could work on another concept
<kenvandine> etneg_, something else
<kenvandine> thx though
<etneg_> ok np
<kenvandine> etneg_, i still love concept 1 :)
<etneg_> okLD
<etneg_> do you want to modify concept 1 ?
<kenvandine> etneg_, it is up to you, if you want to take some of the feedback and make some revisions
<kenvandine> that would be cool
<etneg_> well i did a revision for the icon part
<etneg_> removed the faces for the icon
<etneg_> i'll see what i can come up with
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx
<etneg_> np
<thorwil> SirLinux`: aiming at 2650 x 1600 allows use on any common monitor
<thorwil> SirLinux`: you might want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Backgrounds#Templates
<etneg_> kenvandine: http://i43.tinypic.com/mald1w.png
<etneg_> i havent colored it or prettified it, the concept ok?
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<SirLinux`> made it 1920x1080
<SirLinux`> http://www.flickr.com/photos/33589237@N00/6853434887/in/pool-1860176@N24/lightbox/
<etneg_> what is that?
<etneg_> using blender?
<SirLinux`> excuse me ?
<MrChrisDruif> What did you use to create that SirLinux` is what etneg_ meant
<SirLinux`> oh .. i used cinema 4d.
<MrChrisDruif> So a reference to the old colouring scheme?
<SirLinux`> yeah and a 3d logo :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<etneg_> ah cinema 4d
<etneg_> like what 20 mins work i bet
<etneg_> if i had to vectorise that sucker, well atleast an hr
<MrChrisDruif> etneg_; "sucker" might not be a very friendly word for it, maybe you could try "piece of work" next time? ^_^ Just sayin' ^_^
<etneg_> oh right ok
<etneg_> :D
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<etneg_> just saying, vectorising that would be so time consuming
<SirLinux`> etneg_ well , kinda
<etneg_> ive been meaning to go into 3d as well
<SirLinux`> 20 - 30 minutes
<etneg_> atleast for some tasks
<etneg_> havent gotten my new machine yet, once it's here, either cinema4d or blender and the awesome zbrush = total awesomeness
<etneg_> ive heard some good stuff aboout cinema4d
<SirLinux`> yeah but you need good pc
<SirLinux`> this notebook i use for such works, is a i7 cpu with 4 gb ram ( sony vaio ) and is kinda slow while rendering
<etneg_> well the machine im building and i just orderered for the parts
<etneg_> is an i7 2600k, sli 580s with 3gb, and a nice cooling system, 16gb ram 1800, etc
<etneg_> i'll oc that and i should do fine
<etneg_> even if i didnt oc it, it'll do fine
<etneg_> rendering is tricky
<etneg_> gpu or cpu?
<etneg_> varries with each
<etneg_> i mean solidworks + GTX = poor performances
<etneg_> solidworks + quadro = major performance because of the drivers that are customised for solidworks
<etneg_> blender and a quadro? forget it, might as well stick with teh GTX
<etneg_> you have to understand, 5 yrs ago people did some awesome work in 3d without all this hardware, think about it...
<etneg_> so i wouldnt exactly count on a rock solid machine to produce quality work, might need some talent too:P
<SirLinux`> hmm
<SirLinux`> nice specs there
<SirLinux`> rendering  : cpu
<etneg_> ah k
<etneg_> oh a laptop?
<etneg_> hehe
<etneg_> seriously get a workstation, it'll be less painful
<etneg_> or just a desktop
<etneg_> i have the new xps but you dont wanna heat those guys up, they'll cry for miles
<SirLinux`> i was thinkin to get a imac full speks
<SirLinux`> specs *
<etneg_> for that price?
<etneg_> why bother
<etneg_> build it dude
<etneg_> alrihg togtta jetfor a bit
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-11
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<etneg_> awake?
<etneg_> guess not
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-05
 * mpt struggles to understand http://standards.freedesktop.org/mpris-spec/2.2/Player_Interface.html#Property:CanGoNext
<xnox> mpt: when false one cannot call method Next, otherwise one can but no guarantees about succeeding.
<xnox> (seems very backwards though)
<mpt> Yeah. Mainly it's not clear to me whether those properties change based on which track you're playing, or whether they're general properties of the player.
<mpt> I.e. whether they should be used to determine the presence of the ◀◀ ▶▶ buttons, or their sensitivity.
<mpt> Whenever I see that "Strange Masks" in Ubuntu Software Center, I think it's Strong Sad
<xnox>  ◀◀  i hate that button especially when it does: skip to previous song if you are very close to beginning of a song, skip to begging of the song if you are more than X seconds into the song, hold and it will slowly rewind (instead of e.g. quickly skipping many songs).
<xnox> _confusing_
<mpt> snwh, hey, I like your mushed dart icon. :-) The only thing I'd change is to make it even more mushed ... exaggeratedly so
<snwh> mpt, thanks I shall do that. :)
<mpt> cool
<mpt> When real people get hurt, they get a bruise. When cartoon people get hurt, they get a massive bruise and birds flying around their head.
<snwh> mpt, I was going for more realism but I can exaggerate it
<snwh> :)
<mpt> Icons go for hyper-realism, typically
<mpt> Realistic styling of cartoonish objects
<mpt> like the Tintin movie
<mpt> Application icons, at least
<snwh> okay, yea
<snwh> (I liked that movie)
<mpt> me too :-)
<mpt> It's on my mind because I read http://comicsbeat.com/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-the-adventures-of-tintin/ yesterday
<snwh> I used to read the comics
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-06
<xnox> the toggle switch ON/OFF in the bluetooth and sync menus look very huge
<snwh> xnox, agreed
<xnox> mpt: have you seen the size of the on/off switch in the indicators?
<mpt> xnox, yeah, it's a bit large, eh
<xnox> it really should look up to radio button sizes ;-)
<mpt> About that, yes
<mpt> (though there aren't radio buttons in menus)
<xnox> mpt: draw a sketch, post-date it, use it as precedent to encourage switch to become smaller =)
<mpt> It's February 2013 and I'm still writing 2012 on all my cheques^Wwireframes
<mpt> (not really)
<Cimi> mpt, so?
<mpt> Hey Cimi, xnox and I were discussing how switches inside menus look too large
<mpt> e.g. the Bluetooth menu in Ringtail, and the networking menu in U4A
<mpt> Cimi, so what do you think about having smaller switches only when they're inside menus?
<mpt> *Roughly* analogous to how radio marks and checkmarks in menus are much lighter than radio buttons and checkboxes.
<Cimi> mpt, I think you should ask matthieu who will tell you he is busy :)
<Cimi> I am busy too
<Cimi> but I agree
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-07
<mpt> "If you don't save the image, changes from the last 25 hours will be lost. That's not quite as bad as it sounds, because you were probably asleep some of that time."
